
Ask HN: How did you buy your company domain? How much did it cost? - alexkon
Did you choose a name for your company based on .com availability? Did you shell out a five-figure sum to a particularly stubborn domain speculator and got a great single-word name you really liked? Did you negotiate a 90% discount? Did you hire a professional namer? Settled for a get∗.com, ∗app.com or a new gTLD and are happy with it, despite PG’s advice? Had to rebrand after having chosen a shitty name?
======
11thEarlOfMar
Did you choose a name for your company based on .com availability?

\- Yes. Went with a .io

Did you shell out a five-figure sum to a particularly stubborn domain
speculator and got a great single-word name you really liked?

\- No. Purchased retail for $80/yr.

\- Shameless plug: earthdata.io

Did you negotiate a 90% discount?

\- No.

Did you hire a professional namer?

\- No.

Settle for a get∗.com, ∗app.com or a new gTLD and are happy with it, despite
PG’s advice?

\- No. .io is appropriate for an IoT business, we're happy with it.

Had to rebrand after choosing a shitty name?

\- No. We like our name, before and after branding.

But I get your point. Domain squatters and speculators are a PITA, but no
surprise that they exist in our capitalist-leaning world.

